# اللهجة المغربية: سيفط



## Xence

أعلم ان هذا الفعل يستعمل كثيرا في المغرب و نواحي عديدة من الغرب الجزائري ، بمعنى "بعث" أو "أرسل" ، فيقال مثلا : " _غادي نسيفطلك __العنوان ديالي_" (أي : _سأرسل لك عنواني_) .. لكن أصل هذه الكلمة يبدو غريبا نوعا ما على 

الأذن العربية .. فهل له علاقة بالسفط مثلا ؟ أم أن له جذورا أخرى؟ 


مع الشكر المسبّق

.​


----------



## Bakr

يبدو أنها كلمة أمازيغية حسب ما جاء في هذا الحوار 



> فإذا قلت الساروت أو قلت "صيفط برا..." لا أحد سيفهم في الشرق لأن صيفط أمازيغية، برا
> أمازيغية



الساروت أي المفتاح
صيفط برا أي أرسل رسالة


----------



## Xence

شكرا بكر على الرابط

فعلا ، قد يكون أصل الكلمة أمازيغيا ، كما تؤيده قرائن أخرى مثل ما ورد في أحد كتب النحو الأمازيغي .. وحبذا لو أن ناطقا بهذه اللغة (أو متخصصا فيها) يدلي بدلوه ويفيدنا ، إما تأكيدا أو نفيا

أما فيما يخص كلمة *برا *(التي تعني _رسالة_) ونحن ننطقها في الجزائر *بْرَيّا *أو *بْرَيَّـهْ *، فغالب الظن لديّ أنها تحوير للكلمة العربية *برقية* .. وإن كان هناك رأي آخر ، فعلى الرحب والسعة.

ملحوظة من مديرة المنتدى: مناقشة كلمة برا (وبريا وبريه) نُقلت إلى هذا الموضوع الجديد.

.​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أصل كلمة سيفط عربي وكذلك برا وساروت


----------



## Xence

jawad-dawdi said:


> أصل كلمة سيفط عربي




 هل من شرح ؟ هل من أدلّة ؟ هل من قرائن ؟ هل من مراجع ؟

.​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Xence said:


> هل من شرح ؟ هل من أدلّة ؟ هل من قرائن ؟ هل من مراجع ؟
> 
> .​



شرحت فحذف المشرف شرحي


----------



## cherine

عفوًا، لم أحذف شرحًا لأنك لم تقدم أي شرح، بل كلامًا مرسلاً عن أن الناس إذا لم يتوصَّلوا لأصل كلمة في الدارجة قالوا إنها أمازيغية.
الشرح المتوقَّع والمقبول في مثل هذه المناقشات هو أن تأتي بدليل من المعاجم والنصوص العربية يبرهن على الأصل العربي للكلمة.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

cherine said:


> عفوًا، لم أحذف شرحًا لأنك لم تقدم أي شرح، بل كلامًا مرسلاً عن أن الناس إذا لم يتوصَّلوا لأصل كلمة في الدارجة قالوا إنها أمازيغية.
> الشرح المتوقَّع والمقبول في مثل هذه المناقشات هو أن تأتي بدليل من المعاجم والنصوص العربية يبرهن على الأصل العربي للكلمة.



الكلام المرسل هو كلام تأكيدي بلا دليل - وهو كلام السيد عصيد الذي استشهد به الأخ بكر - وما استشهد به الأخ اكسنس هو معجم حديث للغة الأمازيغية كما هي الآن أي بعد تأثرها بالعربية والفرنسة والإسبانية - ففي نفس المعجم نجد مثلا كلمتي (زالاميط) و (وقيد) ومعناهما (عود الثفاب أو الكبريت) وأصل الأولى فرنسي * وأصل الثانية عربي (الوقود) - والمعجم لا يشير إلى ذلك - أما ما كتبته أنا فلم يكن كلاما تأكيديا حتى أؤيّده بدليل معجمي أو نصي إنما كان كلاما بينت فيه بالإستدلال المنطقي فساد فكرة إذا لم نجد دليلا على عروبة كلمة ما في الدارجة فهي حتما أمازيغية

* les alumettes

أرجو ألا يكون الهدف من هذه المناقشة الإنتصار وإنها البحث عن الحقيقة​


----------



## Bakr

تركت النقاش وغيره..ولكن بما أن ردك تُرك سوف أجيبك..استشهدت بذلك الشخص لسبب بسيط هو أنه يعرف الفصحى والدارجة والأمازيغية..ونبرته التأكيدية لن تجعله بمنأى عن الخطأ لذلك قلت "يبدو أن" وقد أشار لها الأخ
Xence
في جواب سابق حُذف..وقال في جواب لم يحذف حبذا لو أن شخصا متخصصا في الأمازيغية يفيدنا..ولكن نبرة ذلك الشخص ليست هي الموضوع كما نقد المعجم الأمازيغي..الموضوع ما أصل كلمة "سيفط"؟


> أصل كلمة سيفط عربي وكذلك برا وساروت


هنا أنت ترد على نبرته التأكيدية بنبرة تأكيدية.. ولكن من قال أنه لا يأتيه الباطل من جهة من الجهات !!..سوف أترك النقاش..والسؤال ما زال مطروحا : ما أصل كلمة سيفط حقا؟
ما زلت جاهلا رغم كل نبرات اليقين !ـ


----------



## jawad-dawdi

المتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته = الكلمة في العربية الدارجة المغربية عربية حتى يثبت أنها ليست كذلك - إذا قلتُ بأن: أبريد وتاتبيرت وأييس وأدرار وتافوكت مثلا ليست كلمات أمازيغية؛ ما المنطقي: أن أقدم أنا الدليل على ما أقول أم أطلب من الأمازيغ أن يقدموا أدلة على أمازيغية تلك الكلمات؟ - توصيل هذه الفكرة فقط هو ما كنت أريده هنا بالرغم من قدرتي على تقديم دليل عروبة الكلمة - ولكن الحذف اضظرني لإعلان الأصل العربي - مع الأسف لا أستطيع أن أفصح عن الدليل الآن - لأنه يدخل في إطار بحث علمي في الأصول العربية لـ 1000 كلمة من كلمات العربية الدارجة المغربية​


----------



## cherine

كل هذه المشاركات ستحذف فيما بعد، لكن سأتركها الآن حتى نتوصل إلى اتفاق: طالما أيًّا منا لم يدعم رأيه بدليل فسيُعتبر كلامه كلامًا مرسلاً ولن يُقبل. ما أسهل أن نقول أن الكلمة س أصلها من لغة كذا أو كذا. لكن إذا لم يُدعم الرأي بدليل فلن يُقبل هنا.
أخ جواد، إذا لم تستطع أن تفصح عن دليلك الآن، أنصحك بالامتناع عن إبداء الرأي في المناقشة حتى يتاح لك دعم رأيك.
أخ بكر، أرجو أن تعيد قراءة ما قلته لك من قبل.

الإخوة الأفاضل جميعًا، أرجو أن تعيدوا قراءة قواعد المنتدى، وتلتزموا بها.

مع تحياتي،
شيرين


----------

